# qualification point help need



## itnz (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello
I would like to ask that my wife is nurse and I am claiming point for partner qualification does she need license or registration at new zealand nursing , after that I can claim points or just degree is enought.


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,
Your wife doesn't need NZ Registration for visa application. She will need to provide certified copies of all certificates etc to prove her qualifications to immigration. She will require NZ registration to work here though once you are here...all documents required are stated on their website. She will also need to complete & pass IELTS exam for NZ Registration when this is required. Hope that helps.
Regards
A fellow nurse 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## itnz (Oct 12, 2012)

bdl123 said:


> Hi,
> Your wife doesn't need NZ Registration for visa application. She will need to provide certified copies of all certificates etc to prove her qualifications to immigration. She will require NZ registration to work here though once you are here...all documents required are stated on their website. She will also need to complete & pass IELTS exam for NZ Registration when this is required. Hope that helps.
> Regards
> A fellow nurse
> ...


Hello 
Many thanks for reply.

Regards


----------

